# new custom washer boards



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

just got my new custom washer boards built thought id share this is what we do afetr long day of fishing


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Bad ***** except its the wrong color... Would look good in burnt orng! 

Hookem horns.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

they have made some horns boards


----------



## TAILCHASER76 (Sep 10, 2013)

cominahead said:


> just got my new custom washer boards built thought id share this is what we do afetr long day of fishing


Where did you get this from? Thank you!


----------

